# Support please



## abu (Jul 10, 2008)

Hi
I have just joined FF today- I have been to IM Barcelona for DE and have just failed 1 fresh and one FET
I spoke to Dr Redondo today and she is suggesting hysteroscopy and PGD
My DH needs his sperm aspirating with TESA each time for fertilisation

I am so down, can someone give me encouragement thst this will work one day!
We are geting to the stage where double donation may even be what we will consider

Ta
Abu


----------



## Ali40 (Feb 13, 2006)

Abu

Suggest you post this question on this thread:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=146378.285

It is the IM forum the things you are referring to I don't know anything about I'm afraid - but there are lots of lovely ladies on this thread that do.

On a positive note I am on my second pregnancy with IM - so please don't give up hope. First time it worked first time, second time it took three goes!

Good luck

Alison ....


----------



## aemiliastar (May 4, 2007)

Hi Abu

Ali is right its a numbers game but she is proof it does work.  Come and join us on the thread as there are loads of us and all welcome.  Everyone has been there done that and in particular the issues you are describing - one lady has the most fantastic fact sheet about it all.  Its a real relief to share.. 

Come on over and chat xxx


----------



## Birchie (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi Abu, 

I'm sorry to hear you are feeling so down  

I can't offer any help in the way of IM Barcelona as I didn't use that particular clinic, but I do know it has a good reputation and very good success rates too.  However, I can tell you that my DH had to have his sperm extracted via TESA too. In fact it was first taken in the UK and frozen over 12 months ago - due to a failed vasectomy reversal.  It was then shipped out to Spain and used in our last cycle. I was so worried that the sperm would be weak due to how it had been obtained and subsequently frozen, but I needn't have worried and I am now expecting twins. My DH's sperm fertilised all our eggs, so please don't worry that the TESA will hinder your chances. 

I'm sure your Dr at IM knows exactly what she is doing and I am positive the clinic will try their very best to make this cycle a success for you and your DH. 

Don't give up hope and remember, we all feel down from time to time.

Good Luck 

Birchie


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

Abu this is indeed a hard road ... but there are many successes on the way - it takes a certain amount of courage and determination - i was lucky to be succesful after my second attempt, and i can name others that have taken over 7 times, some once, some just about every number that there is ....
dont give up, you are at a great clinic who i am sure will support you in the decisions you need to make .... i really believe that it is a numbers game, and that everyone has a chance at success.  you can also join us on the general abroadies thread where you will find lots of us who have and are going through treatment and will support you.  I am glad you have joined ff,i would never have got as far as i have, without the help and encouragment and advice from these threads.
sending you warm cyber hugs ....


----------



## three_stars (Jan 19, 2006)

Dear Abu-

I truly believe just about everyone should have a diagnostic hysterscopy prior to IVF and certainly if they are having unexplained failures.  If the sperm is good morphology the fact that it is TESA should not necessarily be a problem.  

As others have said you may want to join the IM board or general Abroadies board for support. 
Good luck to you and don't give up hope by any means.

b123


----------



## cherish (May 8, 2005)

Hi Abu

I am in the same position as you as we have had 1 failed fresh and 1 failed FET at IM.  It is tough and you do think that it isn't going to work.  As all the other girls have said it is just a numbers game, but a really good idea to get as much checked out as possible so that you can go into the next cycle knowing that you have checked out any possible reasons for failure.

Please do come and join us on the IM thread, we are all here to support, share and have a giggle as well!
Love
Cherish
x x x


----------

